# Budding track guru's



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

guys any help with a mountain track plan? Using code 100 flexi track.. The board is 14 ft x 4ft 6 inch x 6 ft end section.. I was considering a single helix at the 4 end up a level??? Do you think it's a good idea or not! I need some decent advice as I'm from the uk & have limited knowledge of american/ canadian railroads... Regards Alan ps sorry the picture is upside down( bloody


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

To start, I'd consider building it on a horizontal surface instead of on the wall! The trains will run much better.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Would the track plan on the wall be what you are considering?

I see the circle, which I assume to be your helix but it isn't
clear how a mountain line would depart it.

Will you be running 6 axle diesels, long steam locos, long
North American style passenger or freight cars? If so, you'll want to
consider a minimum of 22" radius for your curves and your
helix.. since you have ample table top even wider radius would
make those long trains look better.

To clarify perhaps you could post a drawing of your whole
track plan. We can usually be of more help with the
full plan.

Don


----------

